# When I can Apply for naturalisation and how long will it take?



## NightBird (Oct 10, 2015)

Hey everyone
Im a British married to a Mexican. I came to Mexico a year ago as a permanent resident.
We are living together ever since and I didn't leave Mexico since Ive been here. 

What i wanna know is, "Ive been here as a permanent resident for last one year so, do i have to wait for exactly one year more before i could apply for naturalisation?? or Should I apply for it even some months before my whole 2 years expire? 
How long Naturalisation process takes usually? 

Regards!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

As far as I know, you do have to wait until you have the 2 years completed. But you can start now to check what documents you will need and gather them, and to study for the examination. You could also visit the office where you will be submitting the application and ask. This is the page that lists the requirements.


----------



## NightBird (Oct 10, 2015)

But what if we are not together anymore 
Thanks for ur reply

after 2 years? Do i have to wait longer years or I can still apply for naturalisation after 2 years because I came here on spouse visa?


----------



## NightBird (Oct 10, 2015)

Sorry for mistyping


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

My guess is that you may now have to wait until you can become Residente Permanente and then complete the normal requirements, as you may no longer be eligible for the familial method. However, only INM can answer that question for you.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Wouldn’t be SRE, not INM, that would answer questions about nationalization?

According to the SRE web page on requirements for nationalization,
•if it is by marriage, eligibility is after two years of living in Mexico, married, with _residente permanente_ status. 
•if it is by residence, eligibility is after five years of living in Mexico with _residente permanente_ status.


----------



## NightBird (Oct 10, 2015)

Alright
Situation is like this,
I have permanent resident status for last one year ( I had that status while i was in the UK then moved to Mexico) and we both were living together until last month. 
Now we are not together anymore so it means Ill have to wait for 4 more years right?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

NightBird said:


> Alright
> Situation is like this,
> I have permanent resident status for last one year ( I had that status while i was in the UK then moved to Mexico) and we both were living together until last month.
> Now we are not together anymore so it means Ill have to wait for 4 more years right?


There is a requirement for you to report any changes in martial status and address change to INM within 90 days. In your case they will tell you if your RP card/visa is still valid. I read in the "Vinculo Familiar" law that a marriage should last at least 2 years for the RT or RP visa to remain valid. They have a policy to put foreigners married to Mexican Nationals on a 2 year RT visa first before allowing them to apply for a RP visa no matter how long they have been married. If you applied under the financial solvency law and not the "Vinculo Familiar" law then you might be OK. They will let you know what your situation is when you go in.


----------



## NightBird (Oct 10, 2015)

Its RP for sure from first day. 
By the way, whats the name of the authority i should go for this enquiry?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

INM, Immigration, a full service office which issues visas, etc. Probably in the capital of your state in Mexico. The same place you completed the process to obtain your visa card after entering Mexico, etc.


----------



## NightBird (Oct 10, 2015)

Okay thank soooo much everybody ???


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

It is my understanding that if you have a child with a Mexican national the 2 year requirement is waived, thus it would not be necessary to wait the two year waiting period. Otherwise the 2 years is mandatory. I am just going off of memory here, maybe someone can verify this.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

On this page it says two years.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> On this page it says two years.


Thanks for posting this link, maesonna. Since it was last updated on June 12 of this year, it's likely to be the final word on this matter for now.


----------

